# Mouse y Teclado no funcionan al levantar las X

## jdc18

Hola, 

En mi semestral re-instalada desde cero de gentoo en mi laptop (instalo muchos paquetes inestables), se me ocurrió instalar con la particion root en volumenes logicos (lvm2).  Fue toda una lucha pero al final lo logre.  Guarde el .config de mi máquina asi que es casi el mismo, lo unico que cambia es que ahora me toco crear un initrd y compile como parte del nucleo el soporte para lvm, ya no como nucleo.  Ahora instale los drivers de nvidia (propietarios) y las X.  Pero por alguna razón cuando arranca las X se deshabilita el mouse y el teclado. Estan corriendo hald y dbus normalmente, tambien reinstale unas 100 veces xorg-server, xorg-x11, nvidia-drivers.

Este es le error que me da cuando arrancan las X

```

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

```

En mi intento por arreglar instale acpi pero ahora me da mas errores.

Estos no salian antes

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

```

El kernel es el mismo de antes e instale todo como siempre hago.  Creo que antes estaba esta versión de xorg-xserver x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.X y ahora esta con x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5, sera que es por eso?.

----------

## JotaCE

dale un vistaso a este documento

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

Ahi te dice lo que tienes que agregar para que xorg-x11 quede bien configurado.

Saludos

----------

## Charlybrown

Hace un momento lo acabo de ver ya traducido   :Very Happy: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/upgrading-to-xorg-1.5.xml

Saludos

¡Por cierto este es mi primer mensaje asi que hola a todos!

----------

## jdc18

Si le habia revisado pero me falto lo de INPUT_DEVICES, ahora tengo una duda.  He visto ya otras distribuciones como ubuntu que usan desde hace algun tiempo xorg-server 1.5y se que el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf casi no funciona. Si no le pongo ese archivo intenta arrancar con el driver nv o con el mesa cuando deberia arrancar con el nvidia.  

```

 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.
```

----------

## demostenes

Efectivamente jdc18, debes conservar la sección correspondiente a la tarjeta de tu antiguo xorg.conf y desaparecerán (¡espero!) los problemas:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Nvidia0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 9800 GTX+"

        Screen      0

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"       

EndSection 
```

----------

## jdc18

Que raro, justo en la parte del manual de upgrade dice que hay que comentar  Device, Screen y Monitor.  Por lo cual se iria lo de la tarjeta que tu me dices. Y si no le pongo la parte de la tarjeta intenta usar el driver libre de nvidia "nv"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En make.conf la variable VIDEO_CARDS controla a todos los paquetes en donde se pueda especificar tal o cual placa de video.

Teniendo en tu make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", x11-base/xorg-server se compilará con la use flag video_cards_nvidia activada, lo que hará que trate de arrancar por defecto con este driver propietario en lugar del nv ese...

Salud!

----------

## jdc18

ya estaba con esto,

```
 VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

 Acabo de instalar algunas cosas y le reinicio si en el /etc/X11/xorg.conf a aver que pasa

----------

## luispa

 *jdc18 wrote:*   

> ya estaba con esto,
> 
> ```
>  VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
> ```
> ...

 

Echale un ojo a este artículo, espero que te ayude: http://wiki.luispa.com/index.php/HowTo:ConfigGraficos:Xorg15

Luis

----------

## JotaCE

 *Charlybrown wrote:*   

> Hace un momento lo acabo de ver ya traducido  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/upgrading-to-xorg-1.5.xml
> 
> Saludos
> ...

 

Bienvenido a Gentoo

----------

## pacmac

 *jdc18 wrote:*   

> Que raro, justo en la parte del manual de upgrade dice que hay que comentar  Device, Screen y Monitor.  Por lo cual se iria lo de la tarjeta que tu me dices. Y si no le pongo la parte de la tarjeta intenta usar el driver libre de nvidia "nv"

 

Lo que sobra de xorg.conf son las secciones InputDevice, creo recordar que la parte de la tarjeta grafica y los screen se siguen gestionando mediante ese fichero, pero los InputDevice son cosa de hal, debes compilar tu xorg con la USE hal, en VIDEO_CARDS tan solo nvidia activado y en INPUT_DEVICES evdev y el driver que utilice tu raton. Despues en tu xorg.conf dejas la configuracion como siempre se ha hecho, solo que eliminas todas las secciones InputDevice (raton, teclado..). Haces un /etc/init.d/hald start y lanzas un startx.

Con eso deberia de funcionar.

----------

